# openSUSE 10.0 Drucken über Windows Freigabe



## i125 (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo Linux Prof,

mal ne Frage, ich arbeite bei uns in der Firma als einzigster mit dem Betriebssystem openSUSE. Tja, KDE und Software ist halt toller als Windows. 

Jetzt mal ne Frage, wie kann ich über ne Windows Freigabe drucken? Druckertreiber sind im Suse vorhanden... 

Gruss

Alexander


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Juni 2006)

Probier mal den Drucker ueber das KDE Control Center einzurichten, da kannst Du auch Drucker einrichten die ueber Samba angesprochen werden.


----------

